# Job Consultancies in Singapore



## santa1

Hi, I am from India and am looking for a job in Singapore. I have read through the threads here and found its better to approach a consultant in Singapore to get a job. Can you please suggest some reliable consultants in Singapore who can help? Also any advice from someone who has already done such a thing?

I have over 7 years of experience in IT in both Banking sector and Supply Chain domain. I have a B-Tech from IIT Kharagpur and am doing a management program from IIM Lucknow. I am looking for a job primarily in Supply chain (Warehouse management), else in Banking.


----------



## lorgnette

Unless you've found a consultant with good reviews linking to productive recruitment agencies, I would not recommend it. You might be paying good money and waiting for delayed or no results and relying on promises only. 

It is noticeable that vacancies in mid to high range positions in Singapore are fewer in the third quarter and likely in the last Q as well. 

As a first step-have you applied? Did you find many positions matching your skills?


----------



## CatExpat

I'd recommend looking at the job websites- jobs.db and jobstreet. See which recruiters have the most positions in IT and Banking and go directly to them. This will mean you're approaching whichever agencies are most active in the market. They shouldn't charge you a fee, but make sure you call them rather than just sending your resume. They get hundreds of unsolicited resumes so you need to stand out a bit.

I'd also recommend using LinkedIn or your curent organisation. People who know and trust you are much more likely to help. Good luck!


----------

